# Malaria and TEOTWAWKI



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone take that into consideration?

I mean, it's all but eradicated here in the States, only 1,500 cases per year... But after the :shtf: will it STAY down?

I don't think so.

And as a malaria survivor, I want to warn people about it.

I am currently recovering FROM a relapse (because certain kinds of malaria stay in your system for pretty much ever), and would like to talk about various treatment options.

Quinine is the first choice for pregnant women around the world.

Doxycycline is currently the US military's choice for prevention and treatment.

Lariam/Mefloquine is HIGHLY effective as a treatment, but comes with SERIOUS health risks, included but not limited to cardiovascular, neurological, and optical.

Chloroquine is always great for prevention.

---

Right, so. I could be barking up the wrong tree, but let's face it-malaria kills TWO POINT FIVE MILLION PEOPLE PER YEAR world wide right NOW. IF things go pear shaped, that number will go up.

Course, another option is always keep away from Mosquitoes.

---

On a personal note, Mefloquine was what I was on living in Africa-in the years since, there has been reports of it's similarity to LSD. I'm yet to find anything other than second hand anecdotal evidence, but I think that's important to bring up anyway.

Also, my doctors have informed me that my cardiovascular issues come from being on Mefloquine.

Anyway-take what you will from this.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Malaria and Dengue Fever are sitting right across the Mexican border. They are never too far from my mind. 

Chloroquine also has serious side effects, too. It will damage your retinas. Quinine causes deafness. There aren't many easy answers when it comes to Malaria. That is why a major component of the disease control has always been suppression of mosquitoes.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In the southeast along coastal areas malaria was a big concern as it was ever present in the beginning years. Bet most folks dont know or consider. A good year supply of doxycycline and quinine drinks will sat yo straight in my opinion. Thats what Id stock for. It was especially bad in SC and FL in settlin yrs.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My prediction is that in a TEOTWAWKI situation, tuberculosis will become a big problem. People with stressed immune systems and poor nutrition living in unsanitary conditions will be vulnerable. Dysentery will also be a problem. If things get really bad, Cholera outbreaks might occur like happened in Haiti after the earthquake.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Does tonic water still have enough quinine to be useful? I could easily stock a years supply of vodka & tonic.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Diego, I have the same type of malaria too. Got mine in Egypt!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Malaria was eliminated from the US by using DDT. Despite the environmental damage it causes, DDT has saved millions of lives where it's been used.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I had to find some more info on tonic water, I got this off Wikipedia (FWIW):



> Medicinal tonic water originally contained only carbonated water and a large amount of quinine. However, most tonic water today contains a less significant amount of quinine, and is thus used mostly for its flavour. As a consequence, it is less bitter, and is also usually sweetened, often with corn syrup or sugar. Some manufacturers also produce diet (or slimline) tonic water, which may contain artificial sweeteners. Traditional-style tonic water with little more than quinine and carbonated water is less common, but may be preferred by those who desire the bitter taste.
> 
> In the United States, the US Food and Drug Administration *(FDA) limits the quinine content in tonic water to 83 ppm[3] (83 mg per litre if calculated by mass), while the daily therapeutic dose of quinine is in the range of 167-333 mg*.[4] Still, it is often recommended as a relief for leg cramps, but medical research suggests some care is needed in monitoring doses.[5] Because of quinine's risks, the FDA has declared nonprescription sources, such as tonic water, should not be used to prevent or treat leg cramps.[6]


So...does that mean I'd have to drink TWICE as many vodka & tonics...??


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

There are a number of diseases that we have "eradicated" that may become a problem for our kids and grandkids in the future. Don't forget Polio and Small Pox. When we no longer have vaccines a lot of those diseases are going to start showing up as refugees from the third world keep showing up on our door step. Mexico is rip with problems waiting to show up. GB


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

BillS said:


> Malaria was eliminated from the US by using DDT. Despite the environmental damage it causes, DDT has saved millions of lives where it's been used.


Not entirely true. Still have around 1,500 cases per year. Aye, some of those are from people coming back from overseas, and some are from people like me who have relapses-but it is still around in the Everglades, and in parts of Texas and Louisian'.

As to the environmental aspect of DDT-I'm not about to open that can of worms-I have very, VERY strong opinions on the issue. When you look at 17 cases of Malaria in Sri Lanka in '63 (I think) and then 2.5 MILLION in '69 (after they stopped using DDT)... And then you see that Malaria kills 2.5 MILLION people each year world wide... I think we can let the osprey go, in exchange for the eradication of malaria. But again, that's a can of worms I'd really rather not go into, so let's just leave it at that.

ComputerGuy, I am SO sorry to hear that. It sucks. Mine came initially from just south of you (Sudan).

As to the tonic water-you'd have to drink FAR too much to be healthy to use it as an effective treatment, sure. But it can't HURT, that's a fact.

Rather unfortunately, I'm allergic to doxy, so that one's right out.

Polio, TB, Smallpox, and all manner of VD will be comin' round the mountain (see that? See how I DIDN'T make a pun? I think I've grown!) when the :shtf:, that's an unpleasant but very real fact.

Not to mention scurvy. Forgot all about our friend scurvy... :beercheer:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> There are a number of diseases that we have "eradicated" that may become a problem for our kids and grandkids in the future. Don't forget Polio and Small Pox. When we no longer have vaccines a lot of those diseases are going to start showing up as refugees from the third world keep showing up on our door step. Mexico is rip with problems waiting to show up. GB


The government has quietly been re-vaccinating some first responders for smallpox.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Hey Diego, I have the same type of malaria too. Got mine in Egypt!!


Wow! Now I'm glad they made us take all those mess daily while in Egypt!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Wow! Now I'm glad they made us take all those mess daily while in Egypt!


Meds, not mess! Damn fat fingers!!! Lol


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeedly so! I was on Mefloquine when I was in the Sudans, still ended up getting a double whammy of _P. falciparum_ (f*** all if I can remember what the spelling of it is!) AND _P. malariae_. Hence the relapses, and the very nearly dying.

Mefloquine is also (according to the doctor) the reason for many of my heath issues today (I may have mentioned that in a previous post, but honestly, I can't remember).

Point is, the meds work GREAT, but be sure you know the full risks associated therewith, 'cause honestly, I'd just as soon have taken straight quinine-may not have lived, but by the same token, if I DID live, I'd not have a bad heart, eyes, etc..

Eh, shouldn't be posting now anyway... Tipsy.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, the preventatives are fine and dandy, but, as with condoms, they don't always work. And sometimes, the cure is worse than the disease. OR something deep like that. Who cares? GIN AND TONIC! IT PREVENTS MALARIA, AND THAT'S WHY I AM DRINKING IT RIGHT NOW... Yup... TOTALLY the only reason why...


----------

